# We need your votes over on the dicast custom boards!



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

Attention all HT members...only 24 more hours to vote in this years HOBBY TALK KUSTOM KONTEST! We are down to the top three cars and we need your vote to decide the overall winner.

The poll will close around 10:43 am EST so time is running out to cast your vote. This will be the final reminder. Follow the link to the poll and photos of the three top cars. 

All the builders in this years HTKK want to thank the HT community for your support, views and votes in this years contest!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=251814


----------

